# Italian Cypress woes...



## cypressman (Jul 9, 2007)

I've got four 20-foot tall Italian Cypress trees that recently have developed droopy branches, causing the tree to lose its spire-like appearance. I live in Phoenix, AZ (zone 10a) and deep soak them twice a month. I also power spray them weekly for possible spider mites. Should I be giving them a nutrient/vitamin to prevent this drooping from occurring? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Thillmaine (Jul 9, 2007)

*THe needles?*

Are you saying the needles are losing their turgidity? I am unfamiliar with italian cypress, but I do know that a lot of spruces and other conifers lose their turgidity (standupness, if thats a word) due to a lack of micronutrients, and lack of soil organisms... Dont know if that helps you or not


----------

